# Bondo or Metal Filler



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

i used bondo on my first frame, but im re doing my bike so i think i might try metal filler for all the new mods, the only problem i have with bondo is the fact that i could see through the paint and could see the bondo....is metal filler going to do the same thing or was it just because i used spray paint? which one would you use, and any bennys or draw backs of using matal finner, o and what about spot puddy, any of you guys ever us that....need suggestions fast, need to get my bike done quick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have never heard of "metal filler". If you could see the bondo throught the paint that means that the body work was not done correctly. Not trying to talk shit ok. I have had that happen to me and thats how I know. I think the spray paint also had something to do with it. 

I dont recommend using spot putty because it shrinks after time and in the long run you will just end up doing more work. Which is why we all hate doing bondo. I recommend using something called "Rage Gold". Its body filler like bondo but its a better quality. It sands better and wont gum up your sand paper which means you will finish you frame faster. My painter friend bondoed a frame with that stuff in a day. I think the only drawback is that it might be expensive. Good luck with your bike.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks homie, im going to have to check that shit out....but how did i do it wrong, i didnt know there was a right way of doing it, but like i said it was my first frame and had never seen one done before, just did it from people talking and one of my friends tell me how he did it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to tell you, Buy a sanding block. Its not that expensive. Or buy a straight piece of wood about 6" long and glue the sand paper to the wood. When you sand the bondo, dont just go back and forth. Start from one corner and sand down. Go back to the next corner and sand the other way. Its hard to explain but you need to sand like an X. The X thing is only for long flat pieces on you frame. Give it a try. :biggrin:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

haha funny you should suggest that because i just bought one today, but why in the x shape, what does it do for the bondo or rage gold??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When you sand for example left to right, you just sand about a 4" piece. Then you would move up another 4" and sand again. What you are doing is leaving small gaps inbetween the 4" sections. And one section might be lower than than the other. With the X thing you eliminate that buy just doing one pass and alternating the angle you are sanding so everything is even.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks homie, BIG help :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Feb 22 2004, 08:42 PM
> *thanks homie, BIG help :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i always just sand it by lettin the shape take flow to the sanding sand along the body line... and i never heard of metal filler i guess u meant body filler anyways theres alot better brands of filler then bondo... get your self some industrial grade shit it cost the same as a gallon of bondo for a gallon on it... it cost 10 dollars a gallon down here... and get your self a d/a.... u'll finish up quick az fuck... ima put some flicks of a bike im doing... and i dunno it seems like ima have to make my self a new frame for 05... "outta time 2" lets see if ima have time to mess with my bike before the show im kinda busy with my car...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

rage gold......i wonder if they sell that here


----------



## 3rdCoast_Kobra (Nov 10, 2002)

Metal Filler...The only time I've heard of anything close to a "metal filler" is when people used lead instead of bondo/body filler. But thats something that is rarely used on bikes, at least that I know of. Anyways, here is my 2cents....No matter what I am workin on, be it a bike or a car/truck, if there is any welding to be done I don't use body filler. If your a good enough welder or have someone that is body filler is not needed. On my bike I filled in the tank and did'nt need any body filler. All you have to do is make sure you have nice clean welds or sand/grind down your welds. Once I did that I used a metal file and a english file (I think thats what its called) and it took down any small blimishes. Ask any welder or fabricator and most will say they try not to use body filler. In my opinion body filler should only be used if it is totally nessecary(sp). But hey, thats just my opinion


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 23 2004, 12:47 AM
> *i always just sand it by lettin the shape take flow to the sanding sand along the body line... and i never heard of metal filler i guess u meant body filler anyways theres alot better brands of filler then bondo... get your self some industrial grade shit it cost the same as a gallon of bondo for a gallon on it... it cost 10 dollars a gallon down here... and get your self a d/a.... u'll finish up quick az fuck... ima put some flicks of a bike im doing... and i dunno it seems like ima have to make my self a new frame for 05... "outta time 2" lets see if ima have time to mess with my bike before the show im kinda busy with my car...*


 get myself a d/a? What the hell is that???? :uh:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

A D/A is a dual action sander. I have one so does Jason, Chris and Shawn, Dont be afraid to ask your club memebers for help homie. We all know that you are young and trying to learn if you ask the homies they will help you.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks man i really do appreciate that, and if i ever need any help i will call you or one of the other homies...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

***** HOLD ON THERE ........ I Will fill you guys in ......





---- I know what the "Metal filler" is -- Its is a aluminum reinforced body filler designed for those who want "Metal to Metal" -- That is the Actula name of the product.........


---- There is ALOT of different types of body fillers out there & there is NO big difference between most of them & the name brand "Bondo" ..... Bondo has been around for many years & will be around for many more to come ...... The quality of bondo is as high as any other -- you just have to find the good / fresh batches...... Not some shit that has been on the shelf for years .....


---- There is Lighter "Premium" fillers that are easier for sanding Like that Rage gold but, There is Alot more than just that line..... Evercoat is the maker of at least 10 different fillers..... & All are good ..... 3M make good fillers as well......






**** The reason your bondo work showed thru your paint was because for 1 you used spray paint & didnt get enuff coverage .... 
- or - you contaminated the areas you can see thru ... 

Second was that Im sure you didnt use a good primer to provide an even coverage for your base paint ..... 

3rd , Im sure you didnt use a hight quality spray paint like rustoleum's line of Metallics or similar .......



**** I paint cars for a living & I have never had any problems with any Body fillers Shrinking or anything like that over time .....


Filler can actually "Swell" & therefore making it tricky to sand it really smooth .... Thats why we use a "Glazing putty" for the extra fine sanding that is needed because it is a flowable filler that is light weight & easy for fine feather sanding........ 

Spot putty is for filling in fine pinholes & light scratches -- Not for large areas...... 



**** Everyone in the world who is a really good painter or body man will still use "Fillers' -- I dont care who you are -- Nothing is ever perfect .... Whether it be a plastic filler or a Lead filler -- Filler is filler ...... There is nothing wrong with it & it is most likely on your brand new car ....... Even on your Brand new Mercedes Benz .... Almost every car ever produced has a filler on it somewhere 

....I see that "3rdcobra guy" managed to do an entire bike without any filler at all --- i find that almost impossible to believe ... i can weld damn good & its just hard for me to believe... Any bike builder/ metal worker knows that you run a risk of warping the sheet metal while welding that much .... thats why most just spot weld ..... 

I dont think that asking a "welder or a fabricator" is the person to ask about body fillers ---> its the people who have to paint them fabricated parts of metal who really knows about that ... Ask a painter about what is needed for a really good finish on anything... 

--- Hope that helps you out ....... BOB_T


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i think you helped out half the people on here. thanks bob :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 25 2004, 11:52 PM
> ****** HOLD ON THERE ........ I Will fill you guys in ......
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for clearing that up. :biggrin:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

so let me ask you this...is it ok to put a filler over top of another filler or will it crack? because i got some metal filler on my bike right now and i would like to put bondo over top of that...then glazing putty.....would that would ok what? thanks...... :uh:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

that will be ok. metal filler is good for the first rough coat/shaping then you can go with a regular plastic filler(bondo) and finish up with a skim coat of glazing putty. not that red shit in a tube, but Metal Glaze by evercoat, its in a plasic bottle thats like an accordian on top. kinda expensive, but good stuff.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Feb 26 2004, 05:04 PM
> *so let me ask you this...is it ok to put a filler over top of another filler or will it crack? because i got some metal filler on my bike right now and i would like to put bondo over top of that...then glazing putty.....would that would ok what? thanks...... :uh:*


 You sure can .... It all works together ..... 


-- I start out with Fiberglass resin & cloth -- for strength ...

Then I follow up with Long strand Fiberglass reinforced filler ..

You can used short strand fiberglass for added strength or you can use a regular bondo/ filler...

You use glazing putty after that because it is more spreadable & easier to sand with light grit sand paper......

Then if your picky -- You use a spot putty for pinholes & small sratches...

------ My nick name used to be Bondo BOB......... :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You have to sand inbetween each layer tho to get good adhesion of the succeeding layers of fillers....... It makes it stronger too .... Dont just glob it all on at once... Its like a hockey sticks & skate boards -- they are strong because of the layers....


----------

